# Tenancy contract termination sample



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

We are terminating our tenancy before the year ends. The landlord has 2 cheques but when I spoke to him, he agreed with the termination verbally given we will pay 1 month penalty according to the contract terms. Now, he wants an official written termination notice. I wonder if there is a sample I can follow! 

Appreciate any help.


----------



## ArsenalFan (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi Vildadalen,

I saw your comment on another post that Etihad offered you a "Settling-In Allowance : 20,000AED one-off". Was this a genuine allowance, or did you have to repay it out of your salary?

The reason I ask is that Etihad recently offered me a job in Abu Dhabi at the grade M2; although it came with a joining bonus of AED20,000, it was fully repayable over three years out of my salary. 

From what I can see, Etihad is a very poor payer.

I appreciate any feedback you can offer.


----------

